# Haircut for Five Bananas and Two Eggs



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Look no farther than Venezuela to find a SHTF scenario. The currency has collapsed, the economy is in turmoil and the government is unresponsive and tyrannical. 
Might be a good idea to grow fruit trees and raise livestock.

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...ela-a-haircut-costs-five-bananas-and-two-eggs


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

That country sailed right past SHTF a couple of years ago. I can't figure out why they haven't eaten Maduro yet. He's looking pretty plump.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

White Shadow said:


> That country sailed right past SHTF a couple of years ago. I can't figure out why they haven't eaten Maduro yet. He's looking pretty plump.


He is protected by a well-fed military, and the impoverished citizenry was disarmed a while back.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Denton said:


> He is protected by a well-fed military, and the impoverished citizenry was disarmed a while back.


Of course they were. Socialism at its best. There is your role model Bernie.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

Denton said:


> He is protected by a well-fed military, and the impoverished citizenry was disarmed a while back.


The military isn't so well fed anymore. There have been lots of reports of rank and file soldiers stealing food and livestock because there is nothing to eat on the base. It also seems that some of the generals are working their own angles and Maduro's control over the military is shaky at best. He recently had to cede some significant power over to the military. IIRC it was total control over the entire food supply from producer/importer all the way down to the local grocery store. I keep expecting someone to turn on him, but he keeps chugging along.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Point is, having a renewable "income" will be important during a breakdown. Surplus of what you grow and raise will earn you money, today, and get you what you need when the bad times hit. This article is a good example of this.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

White Shadow said:


> I can't figure out why they haven't eaten Maduro yet. He's looking pretty plump.


 It is not his fault. It is the Norte Americanos fault. He is trying to save it from the gringos.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Gunn said:


> It is not his fault. It is the Norte Americanos fault. He is trying to save it from the gringos.


He's said as much in recent days.
He has stated openly that if his presidential election opponent wins, whom he claims will sell their country's "riches" to the "gringos", then he will take up arms and start a violent revolution.
He's a good little dictator.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> He's said as much in recent days.
> He has stated openly that if his presidential election opponent wins, whom he claims will sell their country's "riches" to the "gringos", then he will take up arms and start a violent revolution.
> He's a good little dictator.


The military should succeed with him where they failed with Hitler, . . .

Take some lessons from the Italians and ol' Mussolini. . .

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

All I see is low hanging fruit. A weak military, a absent leader, needy people. Here’s a place a little American muscle could do you some good. And maybe even repeat some oli windfalls!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

maine_rm said:


> All I see is low hanging fruit. A weak military, a absent leader, needy people. Here's a place a little American muscle could do you some good. And maybe even repeat some oli windfalls!


 So we build them back up. So they can turn around and trash it again. Let them work it out. We have the Muzzies, China, Russian, Iran and NK to deal with for now. 
Personally Thankful God is in charge no man could fix this mess.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Denton said:


> Look no farther than Venezuela to find a SHTF scenario. The currency has collapsed, the economy is in turmoil and the government is unresponsive and tyrannical.
> Might be a good idea to grow fruit trees and raise livestock.
> 
> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...ela-a-haircut-costs-five-bananas-and-two-eggs


The talking heads say the next el presidente of Mexico is a commie too. Utopia is moving closer to us.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> The talking heads say the next el presidente of Mexico is a commie too. Utopia is moving closer to us.


I'm noticing everyone is missing the point.

All political and no prepper.

I give up.


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

Venezuela's path from prosperous to rock bottom is now in it's fifth year (and there were two or three years before that with plenty of violent crime and government abuse). If it were a table top planning exercise it would be criticized as bonkers. Nationalization of industry, disarmament, unreal inflation, currency cancellation (trade your bills in or they become worthless), violent crime unchecked, military force used on the population, armed bands of government sponsored thugs running the streets, closed borders, widespread starvation (they ate the freaking zoo animals!), political imprisonment in ghastly conditions, no medical services, limited access to water, limited access to electricity, seizure of businesses for not operating at a heavy loss or for failure to produce when no raw materials are available, and on and on and on.

It all makes me think the only options for surviving without extreme suffering would be to either
1) Have seen it coming and made it out of the country before it all went to heck
2) Be above a foot soldier level in one of the drug cartels
3) Be above a mid ranking officer or betting in the military
4) Be a mid level or better member of the ruling party

Everybody else seems to be scraping by at best no matter what their life situation was before the collapse and five years in to that scenario I don't see any urban prepper being much better off at this point that the average citizen. For the urban dweller having some resources at the time of the downfall would have given them a buffer that they hopefully used to find a way to survive long term. The gardens and livestock for those people would only have worked up to the point that the people started eating anything and everything that wasn't human.

Possibly the worst part for someone who was prepared would have been the information stream that was available. News sources that didn't run the government's story got shut down so reliable intel would have been hard to come by making it even tougher to make good decisions.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

We won't even hear about most of the horrors until the regime falls. Didn't Selco write that during the Bosnian War a woman could be bought for a tin of beans?


----------



## preppermyA (Aug 19, 2017)

Daisy at OrganicPrepper.com has several articles from a guy named Martinez who is from Venezuela. He got out and recently got his family out.
Worth checking out.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

preppermyA said:


> Daisy at OrganicPrepper.com has several articles from a guy named Martinez who is from Venezuela. He got out and recently got his family out.
> Worth checking out.


Linky-linky?


----------



## preppermyA (Aug 19, 2017)

Sorry. I copy and paste the articles to read later. Rarely keep the links.
Googly (or DuckDuckGo or IXquick) Organic Prepper.


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

I follow Pan Am Post for news about what is going on in Venezuela. They do a nice job.

https://panampost.com/


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

I cut my own hair...have for 6 years now. I’ll cut any of yous guys hair for one egg in shtf. The offer is on the table.


----------



## preppermyA (Aug 19, 2017)

Denton said:


> Linky-linky?


Better late than never. I found this one. https://www.theorganicprepper.com/disappeared-collapse-venezuela/
It was posted last week.


----------

